# James Doohan ("Scotty") has passed away!!!



## Guro Harold (Jul 20, 2005)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20050720/ap_on_en_tv/obit_doohan

.


----------



## Shodan (Jul 20, 2005)

Beamed up to a better place.

  . :asian:


----------



## Bammx2 (Jul 20, 2005)

Ya think bones is still giving him a hard time about having his "atoms scattered across the universe"?!

 God Bless, Mr.Doohan.
 you will missed and remembered for many generations to come.

 Salute!



 :asian:


----------



## Lisa (Jul 20, 2005)

Shodan said:
			
		

> Beamed up to a better place.
> 
> . :asian:


 Amen.

 .:asian:


----------



## lulflo (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks for that, appears to be a nice guy


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 20, 2005)

Rest ye well sir, thank you for all that you've done.


----------



## OUMoose (Jul 20, 2005)

.  :asian:


----------



## TigerWoman (Jul 20, 2005)

. :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jul 20, 2005)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 20, 2005)

I had the extreme pleasure of meeting and talking with Mr. Doohan at a rally for (of all people) Jerry Brown for President.  Warm, friendly man - that was almost 15 years ago.

 Rest well, sir, until we meet and chat again. 

 .:asian:


----------



## michaeledward (Jul 20, 2005)

Kirk - Mr. Scott, you old Space dog, how have you been? 

Scott - I've had a wee bout, sir, but Doctor McCoy pulled me through.

Kirk - A wee bout? Mr Scott.

McCoy - Shore leave, captian.

:asian:

Kirk - Mr. Scott, have you always multiplied your repair times by a factor of four?

Scott - Of course, Captian. How else could I maintain my reputation as a miracle worker. 

:asian:

Scott - I cannot change the laws of physics.

:asian:

Scott - I beamed them over to the Klingons. Where they'll be no Tribble at all. 

:asian:

Scott - They called the Enterprise a garbage scow!

:asian:


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jul 20, 2005)

I don't know how many times people said to ME, "Scotty, beam me up!"

A great character actor...and a man who, along with others of that crew, earned lasting fame and a place in our popular culture.




Regards,


Steve


----------



## CanuckMA (Jul 20, 2005)

A wonderfull man and a true hero.


From : http://www.nndb.com/people/729/000025654/

James Doohan was a bonafide war hero. An enlisted man who rose to captain in the Royal Canadian Artillery, he was in the frontlines on D-Day, where he was shot seven times, with an eighth bullet lodging in his metal cigarette case. Three bullets shredded the middle finger of his right hand. Eventually, the finger was amputated, which is occasionally noticeable in Star Trek episodes and movies.

May his atoms bless the entire galaxy.


----------



## bdparsons (Jul 20, 2005)

.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jul 20, 2005)

. :asian:


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jul 20, 2005)

.:asian:


----------



## Franc0 (Jul 21, 2005)

:asian:


----------



## Matt Stone (Jul 21, 2005)

.  :asian:


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 21, 2005)

. :asian:


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 21, 2005)

Found this website  that is the official Star Trek website that gives a tribute to James Doohan.


----------



## KenpoEMT (Jul 21, 2005)

You have the bridge Scotty; take her home.

:asian:


----------



## Shizen Shigoku (Jul 22, 2005)

Heard on the Howard Stern show this morning:

Mr. Doohan helped create the Klingon language and based it on Mongolian (or at least the accent).

His cremated ashes will be sent into space.


----------



## redfang (Jul 23, 2005)

:asian:


----------



## andy (Jul 25, 2005)

:asian: rest in a better place


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jul 25, 2005)

. :asian:


----------



## kenpochad (Jul 25, 2005)

:asian:.


----------

